# Long Tractor timing



## poppyt

I'm new to all of this forum stuff so please be gentle.
I'm in need of assistance with the timing of my long 2510, I just had the injector rebuilt and am unable to get the motor to fire correctly. The motor is in time and the timing marks on the pump gear and hyd. gear are correct. where do I start?


----------



## fleetguardstore

by injector i'm guessing you mean the injector pump? and if you had it rebuilt and put it back on, the most common mistake is setting the timing marks without haveing the #1 cylinder "top dead center" if you didn't, it may seem the motor is in time but it really isn't. if thats not the problem let us know.


----------



## poppyt

you were correct in that I was speaking of the fuel injector pump. I must not have had the #1 cyl. TDC when I removed the pump. So after I replaced the pump with the pump gears aligned I turned the motor over with no results. Since then the motor has been placed at TDC on #1 cyl. and the pump gears aligned once more with the same results.


----------



## fleetguardstore

what are you getting from the motor when you try to start it? Sounds? smoke? did you prime the pump and bleed the air?


----------



## poppyt

very little smoke I primed the pump,bleeding at both top and bottom breeders, and while cranking bled the injectors.


----------



## MFreund

Was #1 at top dead center of compression stroke, it is possible to be TDC on exhaust stroke.


----------



## fleetguardstore

That was my next question too, i have made that mistake before. There are different ways to tell, i think best is to remove the valve cover. Let us know.


----------



## lugnutt

Hi, I need to remove and repair the injection pump on a 610. Which cyl is the #1 cylinder? (closest to the steering wheel?). I can not get the pump out of the gear. I have removed the cover plate and removed the bolts as well. Any ideas? thanks---


----------



## Clay73

must you remove the valve cover to set the engine on top dead center


----------

